# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  BubbleReef

## Gonçalo Rio

Pois então cá vai mais uma "aventura".

Aquario 1,40mx0,6mx0,6m

Sump 1mx0,55mx0,4m

Escumador: Bubble King Supermarine 250

Reposição:  Red Dragon II Titanium 16.000l/h regulavel

Circulação: Kit TS24 da Tunze

Iluminação: 2 x Lumenbright com lampadas Coralvue Reeflux 250W 12.000k

Seguem-se desenhos do aquário (já encomendado à Scalare com acabamentos em cerejeira e puxadores cuidadosamente seleccionados pela cara metade  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Esquemas:

Aquario1.jpg

aquario2.jpg

Aquario3.jpg

Sump1.jpg

Sump2.jpg

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

ui promete heheheheeheeh kero ver mais ! :p

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

EHEHEHEHHEHEH gonçalo nao tarda tens um dos maiores aquario de portugal, isso é sao mudanças  :Coradoeolhos: 

O "pouco" que se viu ja tem muito bom aspecto, eheheheh

FOrça nisso.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

eu era para dizer alguma coisa  :yb624:  :yb624: 

eu até queria dizer alguma coisa :SbSourire24: 


perfeito  :Pracima: 

veremos o resto :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Boa sorte para o novo projecto  :Smile: 

Se me permites tenho 2 questões a colocar-te:

Estás a planear colocar algum tipo de substrato? As bombas que escolheste equivalem a 84x o volume do aquário. 

O aquário vai ficar na mesma sala onde estava o anterior e com o qual tinhas algumas questões relacionadas com o aquecimento excessivo? Neste caso a passagem das T5 do aquário anterior para duas HQI de 250W vai dificultar ainda mais o controlo da temperatura do aquário e humidade da sala.

Nos últimos tempos e face ao aumento do preço da energia eléctrica e também à minha vontade em querer ter cada vez mais aquários (leia-se corais e peixes...) em casa tenho tentado diminuir o consumo eléctrico sem reduzir o nº de aquários nem o suporte de vida dos animais. Nesse sentido tenho feito algumas trocas de material que apesar de ter um custo mais elevado gasta menos Watts com a mesma ou melhor performance. Nesse sentido 2 das alterações que fiz no meu aquário de 720l foram precisamente trocar a iluminação HQI (3 x 250W=750W) por T5 (8x80W=640W), o que além de poupar energia torna o ambiente onde o aquário está mais confortável reduzindo humidade. Outra das alterações feita foi a troca da bomba de retorno em que tirei uma Eheim 1260 (2400l/h - 65W) e troquei por um modelo mais antigo Eheim 1060 (2200l/h - 50W). No total reduzi o consumo em 125W.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Gonçalo

De facto está com a muita vontade para esse aquário, pelas dicas que destes vai ficar espéctacular.
Boa sorte para esse teu novo projecto.

Abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Boa sorte para o novo projecto 
> 
> Se me permites tenho 2 questões a colocar-te:
> 
> Estás a planear colocar algum tipo de substrato? As bombas que escolheste equivalem a 84x o volume do aquário. 
> 
> O aquário vai ficar na mesma sala onde estava o anterior e com o qual tinhas algumas questões relacionadas com o aquecimento excessivo? Neste caso a passagem das T5 do aquário anterior para duas HQI de 250W vai dificultar ainda mais o controlo da temperatura do aquário e humidade da sala.
> ...


Viva Ricardo,

Sugestões e questões são sempre bem vindas.

Sim estou a pensar colocar substrato por "imposição" da maioria feminina que nem quer ouvir falar de aquario sem areia  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

O aquário vai ficar na mesma sala do anterior que agora possui ar condicionado.

Não deixas obviamente de levantar questões muito pertinentes relativas à iluminação e bomba.

Relativamente à bomba a escolha assentou em 2 vectores: fiabilidade e capacidade de regulação (vai desde os 1000l/h aos 16.000l/h). Não penso por este facto ter a bomba na sua velocidade máxima (mas só na prática veremos até porque os 16.000 l/h não são reais, como sabes , com a elevação).

Relativamente à iluminação confesso que me rendi aos Lumenbright pelas imensas reviews que tenho lido sobre os mesmos, sendo que existem 2 pontos extraordinarios nesta solução:

Distancia do refletor à superficie da água deve rondar os 50 cm o que diminui consideravelmente a taxa de evaporaçãoAs reeflux de 12.000k que apresentam de facto uma cor extraordinaria que dispensa a existência de actinicas

Aqui tens uma excelente review dos lumenbright:

Reefkeeping's Product Review - Reefkeeping.com

O papel das Tunze surge em base nas seguintes decisões:

Não tenho espaço para colocação das Vortech nas laterais do aquário, porque seriam sem duvida a minha opçãoAs tunze serão as bombas que vão estar conectadas à UPS para garantir a circulação de água em caso de falha de energia

Abraço !  :SbOk2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas
> 
> eu era para dizer alguma coisa 
> 
> eu até queria dizer alguma coisa
> 
> 
> perfeito 
> 
> veremos o resto


Viva Carlos,

Sempre com a boa disposição em cima  :SbSourire: 

Obrigado pelo apoio  :Vitoria:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> EHEHEHEHHEHEH gonçalo nao tarda tens um dos maiores aquario de portugal, isso é sao mudanças 
> 
> O "pouco" que se viu ja tem muito bom aspecto, eheheheh
> 
> FOrça nisso.


Obrigado Anthony,

Agora "só" falta por em prática  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> ui promete heheheheeheeh kero ver mais ! :p


Eu diria obrigado mas sinto-me mais tentado a dizer: thanks old chap, give my regards to the queen  !  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço !

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Ora boas Gonçalo,

Gostei do aspecto e dos esquemas. Surgiram-me algumas dúvidas (newbie here).

A água de reposição (kalkwasser?) como é alimentada ao aqua? Como tencionas fazer as TPAs?

Quanto à iluminação, os LEDs foram postos de parte? (é mais uma provocação esta última pergunta)

Abraço e boa sorte para o projecto,

RB

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ora boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Gostei do aspecto e dos esquemas. Surgiram-me algumas dúvidas (newbie here).
> 
> A água de reposição (kalkwasser?) como é alimentada ao aqua? Como tencionas fazer as TPAs?
> 
> Quanto à iluminação, os LEDs foram postos de parte? (é mais uma provocação esta última pergunta)
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte para o projecto,
> ...


Viva Raul,

A água de reposição não vai ser kalkwasser (vai ser mesmo agua de osmose).  Ela é alimentada à sump através de uma bomba peristaltica com boia de nivel.

TPAs podem ser perfeitamente feitas pela sump. O nivel na sumo deverá rondar os 25cm (aconselhado para o escumador em causa), consequentemente pretendo manter cerca de 96 litros na sump (facilmente se faz uma tpa de 50-75 litros na sump).

eheheheh infelizmente o gasto de LEDs para 500 litros de água era.....violento...... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço !

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Viva, Gonçalo

Depois quero ver esse sistema a funcionar e espero que desta vez com mais tranquilidade do no anterior, estive a ver a tua descrição de material e reparei que pensas utilizar o mesmo tipo de lampadas que eu uso e assim evitar as actinicas, no entanto e por experiencia (uso as HQI Coralveu reeflux 12000k á 3 anos) elas perdem o tom azulado com alguma rapidez e os corais efectivamente sente a falta, normalmente entre os 6 e os 8 meses já notas as diferenças nas lampadas, por isso aconselho-te a ponderares sériamente o uso das actinicas. Eu tentei evitar o seu uso durante o primeiro ano e deu mau resultado. Quanto ao restante material acho que a escolha até está razoável  :Coradoeolhos:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

um abraço e boa sorte nisso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Viva, Gonçalo
> 
> Depois quero ver esse sistema a funcionar e espero que desta vez com mais tranquilidade do no anterior, estive a ver a tua descrição de material e reparei que pensas utilizar o mesmo tipo de lampadas que eu uso e assim evitar as actinicas, no entanto e por experiencia (uso as HQI Coralveu reeflux 12000k á 3 anos) elas perdem o tom azulado com alguma rapidez e os corais efectivamente sente a falta, normalmente entre os 6 e os 8 meses já notas as diferenças nas lampadas, por isso aconselho-te a ponderares sériamente o uso das actinicas. Eu tentei evitar o seu uso durante o primeiro ano e deu mau resultado. Quanto ao restante material acho que a escolha até está razoável 
> 
> um abraço e boa sorte nisso


Viva Joaquim,

Vou então rever a configuração a ver se "encaixo umas actinicas".

Obrigado pelos teus conselhos.

Abraço !

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> reparei que pensas utilizar o mesmo tipo de lampadas que eu uso e assim evitar as actinicas, no entanto e por experiencia (uso as HQI Coralveu reeflux 12000k á 3 anos) elas perdem o tom azulado com alguma rapidez e os corais efectivamente sente a falta, normalmente entre os 6 e os 8 meses já notas as diferenças nas lampadas, por isso aconselho-te a ponderares sériamente o uso das actinicas. Eu tentei evitar o seu uso durante o primeiro ano e deu mau resultado


grande Galinhas

tens certeza que as lampadas perdem assim tanto azul :EEK!: 
eu como sabes uso essas lampadas tanto no meu aquario principal como nos meus frags
embora no principal tenho duas actinicas de 80W que apenas ligam uma hora antes e uma hora depois das HQI estando desligadas todo o periodo em que as HQI estão ligadas

são as mesmas lampadas que usei de inicio 
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/ajuda-co...95/index2.html

por agora nem penso mudar porque acho que ainda estão muito boas tendo já 15 meses de uso

agora que disses-te isso fico aqui com a pulga na orelha  :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Gonçalo

parabéns pelo teu novo projecto ( acho que ele furou o outro aquario para fazer um maior )  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

porque não pensas em fazer uma coluna seca externa? eu fiz e estou bastante contente com o resultado. fiz uma caixa de 30x15 na trazeira do aqua, com o devido recorte a lazer para o pente e ficou mt bom.

o meu aquario apenas tem a frente visivél, está entalado entre paredes.

outro ponto que aconcelho é a pintura dos vidro que estão tapados, feito de raiz não custa nada e evita os vinilicos e afins.

são só mais umas bocas para um final feliz  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo
> 
> parabéns pelo teu novo projecto ( acho que ele furou o outro aquario para fazer um maior ) 
> 
> porque não pensas em fazer uma coluna seca externa? eu fiz e estou bastante contente com o resultado. fiz uma caixa de 30x15 na trazeira do aqua, com o devido recorte a lazer para o pente e ficou mt bom.
> 
> o meu aquario apenas tem a frente visivél, está entalado entre paredes.
> 
> outro ponto que aconcelho é a pintura dos vidro que estão tapados, feito de raiz não custa nada e evita os vinilicos e afins.
> ...


Viva Pedro,

Foi dificil mas lá o consegui partir todo para poder por um maior  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

O unico problema que vejo numa coluna seca externa é a existência de mais um "ponto de falha" (não deixa de ser um componente externo que esta colado com silicone ) ainda por mais quase inacessível.

A coluna seca externa (na minha perspectiva) faz mais sentido para aquários com fácil acesso à parte de trás.

Abraço e obrigado !

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas

tens toda a razão a dizeres que é mais um ponto de falha para o aquario, mas por outro lado não tens o vidro do fundo furado. certo :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Carlos

 :EEK!: Gonçalo, desculpa o abuso mas é só para esclarecer o Carlos.

Então é assim Carlos, como sabes sou adepto dessas lampadas á muito tempo e como tenho aparelhometros de medida para quase tudo entretenho-me a fazer comparações e efectivamente elas perdem a tonalidade ao fim de algum tempo, e se tiveres oportunidade de colocar uma lampada com 6 meses e outra nova lado a lado mesmo a olho nu é visivel a diferença, no entanto são lampadas que duram aproximadamente 2 anos sem grandes perdas de qualidade o que justifica o preço e acabam por ficar mais ecónomicas do que as lampadas T5.
Mas se só quisermos corais verdes e castanhos não são precisas as actinicas  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Joaquim
como tenho aqui lampadas novas vou experimentar mudar a do meio para ver se noto alguma diferença

Gonçalo
desculpa lá tar a usar o topico para isto,mas sabes como é :Coradoeolhos: 
duvidas e mais duvidas :yb624:  :yb624: 

quanto a tua coluna seca acho que devias procurar outra solução
isso é uma coisa que se contorna facilmente e acredita que o espaço que ocupa dentro do aquario é demais pro beneficio que trás

quando montamos o aquario há espaço para tudo mas acredita que com o passar do tempo qualquer bocadinho de area livre é bom :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Concordo com o Pedro e o Mota, pondera bem a situaçao da coluna seca, se fosse hoje levava o meu aquario para uma vidreira pare desbastar o vidro lateral e fazia uam coluna seca externa, era 10/15cm que ganhava no aquario, parece que nao mas faz diferença.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Concordo com o Pedro e o Mota, pondera bem a situaçao da coluna seca, se fosse hoje levava o meu aquario para uma vidreira pare desbastar o vidro lateral e fazia uam coluna seca externa, era 10/15cm que ganhava no aquario, parece que nao mas faz diferença.


Viva Anthony,

Como referi a solução de coluna seca externa faz sentido numa óptica de menor ocupação de espaço, mas não deixa de ser um facto inequivoco que introduz mais um ponto de falha.

A introdução desse ponto de falha não me "enervaria" de todo se eu conseguisse aceder de forma livre à traseira do aquário.

Como o aquário vai ficar só com a parte da frente visivel (as laterais e traseira vão estar encostadas contra parede e um movel) , isso significaria que a coluna seca exterior obrigaria a "avançar o aquario para a frente" e para além do mais algum problema que pudesse existir tornaria muitissimo dificil qualquer tipo de "remendo" (ou pelo menos levaria muito mais tempo a remendar e lá ficaria o parquet molhado => "guerra"  lá em casa  :Whistle:  :Whistle: ).

Abraço e obrigado pela sugestão (de facto pensei muito nisso quando estive a estudar o aquário, observando nomeadamente a experiencia do Gil)  :SbOk:

----------


## jeff corado

Olá Gonçalo,

Quanto ao projeto parabéns pela nova aventura, gostava de saber + do teu sump, como vai repor a agua de osmose no reservatório (solenoide?) e da evaporação do aqua (osmoregulador?), ou se aproveitando para outros fins vai colocar algum computador a controlar tudo e mais um pouco?

Quanto as HQI, uso 150W BLV 14K, estão a 7 meses e pelo comportamento / reação dos corais que estão a "buscar" mais luz, estas já foram a vida! Mas a olho nú não apresentam diferença, nem mesmo quando comparadas com fotos anteriores. Hoje vou repor com 150W Arcadia 14k, espero que tenham o efeito esperado.

Quanto ao calor gerado, nada que um chiller não resolva...contudo a temperatura desce com a mesma proporção que a conta de energia sobe...

Já agora para não perder o barco...



> (...) como tenho aparelhometros de medida para quase tudo entretenho-me a fazer comparações e efectivamente elas perdem a tonalidade ao fim de algum tempo,(...)


Qual o aparelho usado pelo Joaquim para medir a tonalidade das lamps? É o mesmo que mede a luminosidade, usado em fotografias? 

Gonçalo, quando estiver com o aqua novo a rodar não esqueces de convidar este vizinho pra ver em loco, ok.

Abraços,

Jeff

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Gonçalo.

Em primeiro lugar queria dar-te os parabens e muita sorte para esse projecto.
Em segundo, dizer-te que tenho a coluna seca como a que pensas colocar e que se fosse hoje não a teria colocado asssim.
Segundo a minha experiencia a coluna colocada no meio dificulta em muito o layout. Penso que se a colocasses num canto ou mesmo numa lateral ficarias mais bem servido.
Mas como sempre se diz aqui cada aquario é um caso e até pode ser que mesmo com ela no meio consigas um bom layout. 
Eu não consegui por mera falta de jeito talvez :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> viva Gonçalo.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar queria dar-te os parabens e muita sorte para esse projecto.
> Em segundo, dizer-te que tenho a coluna seca como a que pensas colocar e que se fosse hoje não a teria colocado asssim.
> Segundo a minha experiencia a coluna colocada no meio dificulta em muito o layout. Penso que se a colocasses num canto ou mesmo numa lateral ficarias mais bem servido.
> Mas como sempre se diz aqui cada aquario é um caso e até pode ser que mesmo com ela no meio consigas um bom layout. 
> Eu não consegui por mera falta de jeito talvez



Manuel,

Antes demais agradeço as tuas simpáticas palavras de apoio.

A coluna seca já está colocada  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .

Não será uma coluna seca quadrada , mas antes angulada.

Logo veremos  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: 

Abraço !!!!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Gonçalo 
Belo projecto, fico cheio de curiusidade do desenvolvimento.
Adorava puder fazer uma visita para ver de perto essa beleza.
Comecei finalmente a montar o meu, oportunamente darei notícias, agora estou aflito lol.
um abraço e força nisso.
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo 
> Belo projecto, fico cheio de curiusidade do desenvolvimento.
> Adorava puder fazer uma visita para ver de perto essa beleza.
> Comecei finalmente a montar o meu, oportunamente darei notícias, agora estou aflito lol.
> um abraço e força nisso.
> afonso


Viva Afonso,

Terei todo o prazer em te receber (ainda não chegou é nada cá a casa). Poe noticias do teu ! 

Abraço !!!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Quanto ao projeto parabéns pela nova aventura, gostava de saber + do teu sump, como vai repor a agua de osmose no reservatório (solenoide?) e da evaporação do aqua (osmoregulador?), ou se aproveitando para outros fins vai colocar algum computador a controlar tudo e mais um pouco?
> 
> Quanto as HQI, uso 150W BLV 14K, estão a 7 meses e pelo comportamento / reação dos corais que estão a "buscar" mais luz, estas já foram a vida! Mas a olho nú não apresentam diferença, nem mesmo quando comparadas com fotos anteriores. Hoje vou repor com 150W Arcadia 14k, espero que tenham o efeito esperado.
> 
> Quanto ao calor gerado, nada que um chiller não resolva...contudo a temperatura desce com a mesma proporção que a conta de energia sobe...
> 
> Já agora para não perder o barco...
> ...


Viva Jeff,

Quando tudo estiver ja montado, serás concerteza convidado.

Quanto às questões:

A água de reposição será colocada no reservatorio através de um método muito sofisticado: balde  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Para reposiçao da água de evaporação será através de um Niveaumate (boia de nivel + bomba peristaltica).

O sistema será controlado quase na totalidade por um sistema Aquatrónica.

Em relção às lampadas, as que eu estou a falar são as Reeflux da Coralvue que tem uma duracção e qualidade comprovadamente superior (experiência comprovada pelo Joaquim Galinhas e pelo Carlos Mota aqui no post).

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Agora falta mandar fazer a estrutura de suporte aos lumenbright.

Alguém dá-me pistas de "especialistas" nesta área que me consigam fazer uma rapidamente ? (tenho os desenhos feitos)

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas 

se precisares de desenhos em cad diz.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas 
> 
> se precisares de desenhos em cad diz.


Tens bons programas de CAD ?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão os meus desenhos:
luzes.jpg

E o desenho do amigo "pro" Pedro Pedroso:
iluminacao.jpg

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Chegou o "bicho":



E a estrutura também (made in "Joaquim Galinhas"  :SbSourire2: ). Amanha tiro fotos ficou muito bem, vou forrá-la na mesma madeira do aquário.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

então cá vai um update dos andamentos dos trabalhos.

A estrutura "made by Joaquim Galinhas" :

estrutura1.jpg

estrutura2.jpg

estrutura3.jpg

O material para forrar a estrutura:

estrutura4.jpg

E a estrutura forrada após um árduo trabalho de colagem  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: :

estrutura5.jpg

estrutura6.jpg

E finalmente um "intrometido" que se "fez à foto"  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: :

aquariogato1.jpg

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Algumas fotos já da queda montada e o retorno em fase de montagem com o Bubble King pelo meio:

aquario2.jpg

aquario3.jpg

E a saida do retorno com locline:

aquario1.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

caro colega gonçalo , em relação ao loc line eu acho que podias usar o T dentro da coluna seca, e assim o da esquerda ficava igual áo da direita.

cumps: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ja vi pares mais pequenos :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fundo colado (3 dias de trabalho  :Coradoeolhos: ):



Aquário de quarenta preparado:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Gonçalo,

Como estou em fase de preparação do meu futuro aqua, ando a seguir atentamente este teu post  :SbOk: .

Esse teu fundo é apenas paisagem ou é 3D interior? se sim fizeste em resina?

Abraço e vai colocando fotos "step by step".

RB

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Como estou em fase de preparação do meu futuro aqua, ando a seguir atentamente este teu post .
> 
> Esse teu fundo é apenas paisagem ou é 3D interior? se sim fizeste em resina?
> 
> Abraço e vai colocando fotos "step by step".
> 
> RB


Viva Raul,

O fundo é em 3D (fica na minha opinião extremamente bonito).

Não fui eu que o fiz. Sao fundos da Natureform que são vendidos pela TMC.

Hoje coloco mais fotos.

Abraço ! :SbOk2:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Boas Gonçalo,
Pelos vistos tudo a rolar sobre carris.
Esses projectores Lumenbright a 50 cm da água são fantásticos, não só para se evitarem os sprays e os salpicos, mas também por diminuirem o aquecimento e evaporação da água, como dizes tu e a review. Para mim, têm mais uma grande virtude que é permitirem uma vista de cima de ákuas baixos e sem travas! 
A propósito de evaporação, ainda lá tenho a garrafinha de ginginha maravilha que levaste para o meu estaminé. Como a abri, e tem estado à tua espera, a magana já evaporou metade (e a malta que por lá passa tem-na gabado muito!). Lá vou ter que colocar um reflector Lumenbright por cima dela... a  ver se não se evapora tanto! Talvez seja mais uma vantagem dos Lumenbright a assinalar.
Continua bem com esse teu novo e interessante projecto. Estou ansioso por ver isso decorado e saber das preciosidades que vão por aí passar. Good luck.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> Pelos vistos tudo a rolar sobre carris.
> Esses projectores Lumenbright a 50 cm da água são fantásticos, não só para se evitarem os sprays e os salpicos, mas também por diminuir o aquecimento e evaporação da água, como dizes tu e a review. Para mim, têm mais uma grande virtude que é permitirem uma vista de cima de ákuas baixos e sem travas! 
> A propósito de evaporação, ainda lá tenho a garrafinha de ginginha maravilha que levaste para o meu estaminé. Como a abri, e tem estado à tua espera, a magana tem estado a evaporar-se (e a malta que por lá passa tem-na gabado muito!). Lá vou ter que colocar um reflector Lumenbright por cima dela... a ver se não se evapora tanto! Talvez seja mais uma vantagem dos Lumenbright a assinalar.
> Continua bem com esse teu novo e interessante projecto. Estou ansioso por ver isso decorado e saber das preciosidades que vão por aí passar. Good luck.


Viva amigo Machado !

Já ontem me lembrei de ti ao acompanhar a tua thread no Reefcentral.

Agradeço as tuas sempre amaveis palavras.

Quanto à ginginha só garanto que a fonte não secou (tenho todo o prazer em te oferecer mais) , pelo que é só combinarmos com um grupo de malta e fazemos um convivio com ginja à mistura.

Se mandarmos muitas ginjinhas abaixo, certamente que iremos ver Lumenbrights por todo o lado  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Abraço !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


aha!!!! apanhado com o dopping!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  hehehe... brincadeira, eu também adiciono Ultra Life  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Gonçalo,

a parte de trás do fundo falso é plana? 
Sem dúvida que fica muito bonito, mas caso não seja plana será que não vai criar zonas mortas?

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> a parte de trás do fundo falso é plana? 
> Sem dúvida que fica muito bonito, mas caso não seja plana será que não vai criar zonas mortas?
> 
> Abraço


Viva Carlos,

A parte de trás não é plana. Nao espero que crie zonas mortas quer por dentro da estrutura (porque tem muitos buracos feitos propositadamente de fábrica) quer por fora.

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas GOnçalo

Uma pergunta, tas a vender o Kit completo de co2 mais reactor de caloci etc, e pelo o que ja consegui ver gostas de SPS e penso que vais continuar a ter, ou seja, calcio será preciso, como vais fazer? balling?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> BOas GOnçalo
> 
> Uma pergunta, tas a vender o Kit completo de co2 mais reactor de caloci etc, e pelo o que ja consegui ver gostas de SPS e penso que vais continuar a ter, ou seja, calcio será preciso, como vais fazer? balling?


eheheh Anthony não te escapa nada  :SbSourire2: 

Os corais que vou colocar neste aquário serão numa primeira fase alguns LPS muito especificos ( Catalaphylias e Euphylias) mais agressivas a "determinadas bocas"  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Resumindo: para já tudo aponta para que vá ter um FOWLR mas com os corais que mencionei

A lista de peixes ainda está em fase de decisão (tenho imeeeeennnsssooo tempo pela frente para pensar  :SbSourire2: ).

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> aha!!!! apanhado com o dopping!!!  hehehe... brincadeira, eu também adiciono Ultra Life


Eu escondi os esteroides  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Hummm quer dizer que tas virado pos LPS desta vez....
Quando tas a prever o inicio do aquario?
Vais fazer ciclo, ou seja o tempo de espera que ninguem gosta?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Hummm quer dizer que tas virado pos LPS desta vez....
> Quando tas a prever o inicio do aquario?
> Vais fazer ciclo, ou seja o tempo de espera que ninguem gosta?


Recebi ontem a bomba de retorno e se tudo correr bem deveria iniciar este fim de semana (depende de quem "cravar" para ir buscar água  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ) ou no próximo.

Sim vou fazer o ciclo de aproximadamente 2 meses.

Abraço !

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Sim vou fazer o ciclo de aproximadamente 2 meses.


hummm :Cool:  :Cool: tou a seguir e vou cobrar :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

xiiii 2 meses.... Que seca la po  :Xmascheers:  deve de haver vivos ai.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> hummmtou a seguir e vou cobrar


ok  :SbOk:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> xiiii 2 meses.... Que seca la po  deve de haver vivos ai.


Sera precisamente para Dezembro que conto introduzir os peixinhos que entretanto seleccionar.

Naturalmente que conto em Novembro iniciar quarentena do "primeiro candidato".

 :Vitoria:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Bomba chegou , hoje e dia de montagem  :SbSourire2: 

reddragon2.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Xiii que caixa feia!  :SbClown:  Que look dos anos 80.

Gostei muito da ideia de fazeres um aquário diferente. Penso que deveria existir mais diversidade entre nós aqui no Fórum. 
Boa sorte com o novo projecto.

Um abraço,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Xiii que caixa feia!  Que look dos anos 80.
> 
> Gostei muito da ideia de fazeres um aquário diferente. Penso que deveria existir mais diversidade entre nós aqui no Fórum. 
> Boa sorte com o novo projecto.
> 
> Um abraço,


Obrigado Ricardo e um abraço !

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Gonçalo :Olá: , foste ao barato.... :Whistle: 
Agora a sério :SbSourire: , quero que descrevas a performance da bomba...estou indeciso relativamente ao retorno. 
Estou inclinado para uma RedDragon Clássica de 6,5m2, mas essas novas também me inspiram muita confiança. Vai dizendo coisas, para me ajudares a decidir.


Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas 
Eu tenho a Deltec HLP5250 e estou bastante satisfeito, barulho é para esquecer, muito muito muito silenciosa.
Porque optas te pela red dragon? 
A cena da regulaçao é muito porreiro
Outra coisa que tubagens usa? entrada e saida?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo, foste ao barato....
> Agora a sério, quero que descrevas a performance da bomba...estou indeciso relativamente ao retorno. 
> Estou inclinado para uma RedDragon Clássica de 6,5m2, mas essas novas também me inspiram muita confiança. Vai dizendo coisas, para me ajudares a decidir.
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Viva Paulo,

Desta vez quis mesmo ir a "matar"  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Vou postando aqui toda a instalação e também a performance da bomba , escumador, iluminação (Lumenbrights).

Escolhi para actinicas 2 barras de LEDs Aquaray já na nova versão com a luz mais dispersa (a ver se chega para dar o tom azul).

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> BOas 
> Eu tenho a Deltec HLP5250 e estou bastante satisfeito, barulho é para esquecer, muito muito muito silenciosa.
> Porque optas te pela red dragon? 
> A cena da regulaçao é muito porreiro
> Outra coisa que tubagens usa? entrada e saida?


Viva Anthony,

Queria uma bomba regulavel que me permita decidir qual o caudal que pretendo passar pela sump. Para mim a Red Dragon e uma referência e esta bomba é super leve e permite regular dos 1.000 l/h aos 15.000 l/h (obviamente que nem ponho em causa a qualidade da Deltec).

Relativamente à tubagem:

Queda por tubo de 50 que esta conectado a um adaptador para mangueira de 40 ( ou seja a queda faz-se por mangueira de 40 acopolada a um tubo de 50).

Retorno através de mangueira 32 que depois desemboca em tubo de 25 em cima.  Decidi (por sugestão do nosso companheiro Joaquim Galinhas) colocar uma spray bar em cima , por debaixo das traves ao longo da vidro traseiro do aquario.  Como a bomba é potente, posso criar um efeito de corrente interessante e mais disperso que o locline (logo veremos o que dá a experiência).

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva Anthony,
> 
> Queria uma bomba regulavel que me permita decidir qual o caudal que pretendo passar pela sump. Para mim a Red Dragon e uma referência e esta bomba é super leve e permite regular dos 1.000 l/h aos 15.000 l/h (obviamente que nem ponho em causa a qualidade da Deltec).
> 
> Relativamente à tubagem:
> 
> Queda por tubo de 50 que esta conectado a um adaptador para mangueira de 40 ( ou seja a queda faz-se por mangueira de 40 acopolada a um tubo de 50).
> 
> Retorno através de mangueira 32 que depois desemboca em tubo de 25 em cima.  Decidi (por sugestão do nosso companheiro Joaquim Galinhas) colocar uma spray bar em cima , por debaixo das traves ao longo da vidro traseiro do aquario.  Como a bomba é potente, posso criar um efeito de corrente interessante e mais disperso que o locline (logo veremos o que dá a experiência).
> ...


Sim isso da regulaçao é porreiro, pelo o que percebi nao so reduz o caudal como reduz os watts consoante o caudal, que é algo muito bom  :SbOk: 
Na Deltec tambem tens 2 regulaçoes masnao tens opçao da litragem, faz a mesma coisa que o teu em questao dos consumos.
Neste momento ta a gastar 72W e esta alimentar 2 escumadores, 1 reactor de calcio e 1 reactor de Chemipure e faz o retorno do aquario.

Vai dando noticias.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Sim isso da regulaçao é porreiro, pelo o que percebi nao so reduz o caudal como reduz os watts consoante o caudal, que é algo muito bom 
> Na Deltec tambem tens 2 regulaçoes masnao tens opçao da litragem, faz a mesma coisa que o teu em questao dos consumos.
> Neste momento ta a gastar 72W e esta alimentar 2 escumadores, 1 reactor de calcio e 1 reactor de Chemipure.
> 
> Vai dando noticias.


E muitissimo economica a tua Deltec  :EEK!: 

Cá vão fotos da montagem (actualização):


14Outubro20091.jpg

14Outubro20092.jpg

14Outubro20093.jpg

14Outubro20094.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sim é, mas ta na 2ª "velocidade", nao no maximo.
Acabei de aprender mais uma coisa, pensei que essa bomba so trabalhasse externamente..

Boa continua

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Chegaram os balastros que vão ficar em cima de um pequeno banco no chão por detras do aquario.  Desta forma evita-se peso na estrutura de iluminação, bem como calor adicional:

17Outubro20091.jpg

17Outubro20092.jpg

17Outubro20093.jpg

E os famosos Lumenbright (que já estão montados com as Coralvue Reeflux 12.000K, embora as lampadas ainda não aparecam nestas fotos) .  Amanhã serão colocados na iluminária conjuntamente com as 2 barras de LEDs ( e vou "dar a luz" para ver a coloração  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ):

17Outubro20094.jpg

17Outubro20095.jpg

17Outubro20097.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Ando também a pensar em trocar os meus balastros ferromagnéticos por electrónicos como os teus. Escolhestes essa marca por alguma razão em especial?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> 17Outubro20097.jpg


Olá Gonçalo

Tenho seguido atentamente o teu post, pois tenho curiosidade em ver como vai ficar esse teu projecto.

No entanto este lumenbright parece me ser excelente, e com o espelhar que ele nos apresenta, deve dar uma luz excelente, quase me arriscava adizer que sao muito superiores aos lumenarc.
No entanto vai nos mantendo a par da situaçao para sabermos entao o efeito dessa iluminação.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Ando também a pensar em trocar os meus balastros ferromagnéticos por electrónicos como os teus. Escolhestes essa marca por alguma razão em especial?


Viva Ricardo,

Os balastros foram aconselhados pela representante da Coralvue na Europa.

São muito bons e permitem projectar mais lumens pelo facto de embeberem tecnologia em microprocessador que ajusta a cada momento a limunosidade às condições da lampada e energia.

Tem um botão que permite aumentar em cerca de 25% a luminosidade (e nota-se a diferença).

Abraço ! :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo
> 
> Tenho seguido atentamente o teu post, pois tenho curiosidade em ver como vai ficar esse teu projecto.
> 
> No entanto este lumenbright parece me ser excelente, e com o espelhar que ele nos apresenta, deve dar uma luz excelente, quase me arriscava adizer que sao muito superiores aos lumenarc.
> No entanto vai nos mantendo a par da situaçao para sabermos entao o efeito dessa iluminação.


Viva Paulo,

Pelo menos os Lumenbright estão a dar muito que falar nos EUA, existindo threads só sobre estes projectores:RS Lumen Bright Thread - Reef Central Online Community

Assim que tenha a iluminação montada (hoje ao final do dia) eu coloco fotos.

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Do que me informei na altura em que tive que escolher para o meu aquário maior projectores deste género e também da palestra dada pelo próprio Sanjay Joshi no último aniversário do Reefforum (Rui Manuel Gaspar, aguardo ansiosamente a edição em DVD) os LumenBright são bons para situaçãoes em que se pretende um espectro de luz mais concentrado (menor área a iluminar), enquanto que os Lumenarc são bons para situações em que se pretenda com o mesmo projector abranger uma área mais alargada. Eu uma vez que procurava um único projector para iluminar uma área de 90cm x 125cm optei pelos Lumenarc e até à data tenho tido bons resultados ao nível do crescimento dos corais. Na situação aqui do Gonçalo os Lumenbright são a melhor opção.

Em termos práticos é necessário ter cuidado com os salpicos de água salgada na parte espelhada do projector, esses salpicos secam rápido devido à alta temperatura e depois são de difícil remoção pelo que o melhor é a prevenção contra os mesmos. A parte espelhada destes projectores assemelha-se a um autêntico espelho.

Gonçalo Rui, envia por favor por MP o local onde compraste os balastros.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Após uma maratona que terminou agora, lá consegui montar tudo para receber a colecta de água que ocorre amanhã de manhã.

Falta "só" instalar o sistema da Aquatronica.

Ficam aqui umas fotos já com a iluminação a funcionar.

18Outubro20091.jpg

18Outubro20092.jpg

18Outubro20093.jpg

18Outubro20094.jpg

18Outubro20095.jpg

18Outubro20096.jpg

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia Gonçalo
Sigo atentamente este projecto, estou maravilhado e ainda não terminou.
Assim também gostava de ver o meu, não há dúvida que a prática e o tempo nos dá lições importantes.
Fica aqui a promessa que um dia ou monto outro ou desmonto este amontoado de rochas e faço uma coisa á maneira  (lol)
um abraço e boa colecta de água para hoje.
afonso

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Gonçalo,

ficou gira a estrutura da iluminação.
Não conseguias tapar também a coluna seca com as mesmas placas que tapaste o fundo?

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> ficou gira a estrutura da iluminação.
> Não conseguias tapar também a coluna seca com as mesmas placas que tapaste o fundo?
> 
> Abraço


Viva Carlos,

Provavelmente consigo tapar sim (sobrou-me "rocha do fundo") só que ficaria com pouco espaço (não deixa de ser um fundo 3D que ocupa o "seu espaço").

Abraço.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá bom dia Gonçalo
> Sigo atentamente este projecto, estou maravilhado e ainda não terminou.
> Assim também gostava de ver o meu, não há dúvida que a prática e o tempo nos dá lições importantes.
> Fica aqui a promessa que um dia ou monto outro ou desmonto este amontoado de rochas e faço uma coisa á maneira  (lol)
> um abraço e boa colecta de água para hoje.
> afonso


Viva Afonso,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras. Certamente que conseguirás fazer melhor  :SbOk2: 

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Hoje foi dia de colecta de água.

Lá fui eu e o amigo Paulo Cautela aprendermos com os mais veteranos o processo de colecta de água.

Fomos a Sesimbra com os amigos Joaquim Galinhas e Rogério Gomes fazer uma colecta de 1.000 litros em 30 minutos  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Depois foi chegar cá a casa e directo do depósito do Joaquim para o meu aquário pela janela  :SbSourire2: . Em quinze minutos estava o aquário cheio.

Não posso deixar de agradecer publicamente ao Joaquim Galinhas na sua paciência para me "aturar" e ajudar neste processo e pelos conselhos sábios que tenho seguido (ok, ok Joaquim lá vou por as T5  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

Não tirei fotos porque no meio de tanta azáfama esqueci-me da máquina no carro do Paulo.

De qualquer forma já está a "bombar".  Prometo que tiro fotos em breve.

Um bem haja para todos. :Vitoria:

----------


## jeff corado

> Hoje foi dia de colecta de água(...), uma colecta de 1.000 litros em 30 minutos (...), directo do depósito do Joaquim para o meu aquário pela janela, Em quinze minutos estava o aquário cheio(...)


Gonçalo, 

Proesa de tamanha de velocidade merece maior detalhamento, não é? Então diga-nos, a potência / vazão da bomba, e profundidade e altura da recolha e "entrega" da água, sff, lolol...

Espero pelas fotos,

Jeff

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão umas fotos do "andamento" das coisas. Ciclo a correr bem.

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Boas amigo Gonçalo,

A coisa esta a compor-se aos poucos.

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja ha agua  :Palmas: 

Bem isso vai se compondo, nao vais por mais rocha no aquario?

Como se ta a portar a parte tecnica? o escumador ja se baba?
Tira ai uam fotos da parte tecnica, gosto sempre de ver essas partes  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ja ha agua 
> 
> Bem isso vai se compondo, nao vais por mais rocha no aquario?
> 
> Como se ta a portar a parte tecnica? o escumador ja se baba?
> Tira ai uam fotos da parte tecnica, gosto sempre de ver essas partes


Viva Anthony,

Sim vou por mais rocha no aquário ( esta era a que transitou do anterior  :SbSourire21: ).  Se alguém tiver RV para venda , acuse-se !  :SbSourire: 

A parte técnica ainda está em montagem (depois tiro fotos porque agora está uma confusão de fios brutal  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

Abraço !

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá: 
Boas Gonçalo enviei MP(tenho para te dar...).
 :Olá:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo enviei MP(tenho para te dar...).


Viva Antonio !

Oferta aceite ! :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

(enviei mp)

Abraço !

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Boas Gonçalo,

Com a rocha que te falta colocar, estas a pensar fazer a junção com a parede que está por trás???

Julgo que ficava porreiro, deixando umas boas grutas para a bicharada se esconder  :Whistle: 

Esse paredão ficava brutal com uns SPS pendurados... para os anjos afiarem os dentes  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 


Abraço,
Hugo




> Cá vão umas fotos do "andamento" das coisas. Ciclo a correr bem.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Com a rocha que te falta colocar, estas a pensar fazer a junção com a parede que está por trás???
> 
> Julgo que ficava porreiro, deixando umas boas grutas para a bicharada se esconder 
> 
> Esse paredão ficava brutal com uns SPS pendurados... para os anjos afiarem os dentes 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Hugo,

Excelente ideia ! Não me tinha ocorrido e de facto fica ainda mais espetacular .

Quantos aos SPS, davam uma comida boa para os anjos (estilo caviar de beluga  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fotos com novo layout e mais 15 kilos de RV







venham dai os comentarios !!!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Segundo Layout (mudei o lado esquerdo).  Aceitam-se opiniões !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Acho que acertei (pelo menos ja estou com gretas nos dedos  :yb624:  :yb624: ).

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Acho que acertei (pelo menos ja estou com gretas nos dedos ).


Não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas acho que vais ficar com ainda mais gretas nos dedos  :SbSourire2: 

E que tal tentares esconder as bombas por tras das rochas? Achas que é possível?  :yb665:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas acho que vais ficar com ainda mais gretas nos dedos 
> 
> E que tal tentares esconder as bombas por tras das rochas? Achas que é possível?


Posso subi-las um pouco. Esconder por detras das rochas e impossivel  :Admirado: 

Alguma sugestão para o layout ?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Alguma sugestão para o layout ?


 :Olá:  Gonçalo

Para mim que não tenho veia para layouts  :yb620: ...não mechia mais...o povoamento de corais fará o resto  :SbOk: ...ainda assim  :Admirado: ...não dá para fazeres uma ponte (acimétrica) entre os dois,de forma a minimizar o visual da coluna central (mera opinião,quiçá idiota)?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

pois a ideia de esconder as bombas é boa.... mas para ter um fluxo "perfeito" e esconder bombas... é complicado...
as bombas estão muito para cima... logo para escondelas... ainda mais complicado....  :yb665: 

Pedro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo
> 
> Para mim que não tenho veia para layouts ...não mechia mais...o povoamento de corais fará o resto ...ainda assim ...não dá para fazeres uma ponte (acimétrica) entre os dois,de forma a minimizar o visual da coluna central (mera opinião,quiçá idiota)?
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


É uma excelente sugestão Jorge e tentei isso mesmo. Vou ver se consigo encontrar RV adequada para a ponte.

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> pois a ideia de esconder as bombas é boa.... mas para ter um fluxo "perfeito" e esconder bombas... é complicado...
> as bombas estão muito para cima... logo para escondelas... ainda mais complicado.... 
> 
> Pedro


Exacto Pedro, mas vou tentar a ver o que consigo fazer.

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Exacto Pedro, mas vou tentar a ver o que consigo fazer.
> 
> Abraço !


hehehe pois Gonçalo vai fazendo ginastica!!!  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Regards.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Alguma sugestão para o layout ?


Talvez um layout inspirado nestas...

http://www.holtzendorff.com/vacation...aPyramids1.jpg

http://z.about.com/d/architecture/1/...pyramids01.jpg

http://www.pasqualemeli.it/images/pyramids.jpg

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## jeff corado

Olá Gonçalo,

Como esta o hospital quarentena, já há algum hospede?

Jeff

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Jeff,

O aquario de quarentena ainda não recebeu nenhum habitante  :SbSourire: 

Fiz umas alterações de layout a ver se as coloco aqui.

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fotos da zona técnica:

bubblereef181120091.jpg

bubblereef181120093.jpg

bubblereef181120092.jpg

bubblereef181120094.jpg

bubblereef181120096.jpg

bubblereef181120095.jpg

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

perfeito.... muitos fios e equipamento como eu gosto ! LOLOLOL :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Gonçalo , a coisa está a compor-se. bom equipamento sim senhor.
Quando é que começa o povoamento do aquário ?
abraço
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo , a coisa está a compor-se. bom equipamento sim senhor.
> Quando é que começa o povoamento do aquário ?
> abraço
> afonso


Viva Afonso !

Não deve faltar muito para iniciar algum povoamento  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Lá arranjei um tempo para tirar umas fotos com os habitantes  :Coradoeolhos: .

Chaetodontoplus Conspicilatus







Holocanthus Clarionensis (tem HLLE , mas já estou a adicionar Vitamina C à comida , pelo que daqui a 6 meses espero que esteja melhor).  Tem um feitio terrivel !  :SbSourire2: 





Amphiprion Latezonatus 1



Amphiprion Latezonatus 2 (esperemos que formem casal)



Uma "geral":

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Os A. latezonatus que tal se estão a portar? São calmos ou saltam e ficam nervosos quando metes a mão no aquário?

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Os A. latezonatus que tal se estão a portar? São calmos ou saltam e ficam nervosos quando metes a mão no aquário?
> 
> abraço


Viva Ricardo,

Os Latezonatus "obrigaram-me" a colocar uma grelha de eggcrate como cobertura de todo o aquário.

Só dei por barulhos de "cabeçadas" na primeira noite de entrada no aquário, mas de facto são peixes com tendência a saltar (aliás como já tinhamos conversado com o Fernando Ribeiro no nosso almoço).

Não consigo é resistir a estes peixes  :Coradoeolhos: .  Falta-me  introduzir uma anémona para se sentirem mais "protegidos".

Abraço !

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Gonçalo boa tarde, que belas espécimes.
Estou encantado com o "Conspicilatus" , belo animal.
Boa sorte .
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo boa tarde, que belas espécimes.
> Estou encantado com o "Conspicilatus" , belo animal.
> Boa sorte .
> um abraço
> afonso


Obrigado Afonso,

É de facto um peixe extraordinário (para mim é o anjo mais bonito) e tive a sorte de o encontrar em tamanho pequeno (é um traquinas  :Coradoeolhos: ).

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva, podes falar-me do teu aqua para quarentena? ( a nível do tempo que colocas lá o peixe, o que tens de equipamento, produtos que vais adicionar, etc...)

Obrg, abrs

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Viva, podes falar-me do teu aqua para quarentena? ( a nível do tempo que colocas lá o peixe, o que tens de equipamento, produtos que vais adicionar, etc...)
> 
> Obrg, abrs


Viva Filipe,

O aquário de quarentena leva cerca de 70 litros (vou em breve aumentar a dimensão) e tem o seguinte equipamento:

Escumador Tunze 9002

Termoestato

Ventoinha

Filtro UV

Bomba de Circulação

Tipicamente o procedimento de quarentena é o seguinte:

- Qualquer peixe é aclimatizado por um periodo de 1h30 a 2h00.

- A agua do aquario de quarenta vem sempre do aquário principal  adicionada de alguma agua nova (salinada ou do mar consoante o "stock")

- Se for um qualquer peixe que não um anjo o peixe fica por um periodo de 1-2 semanas em observação para efeitos de controlo de existência de cryptocarium ou oodinium;

- Se existirem sinais de cryptocarium ou oodinium o peixe e submetido a um tratamento de cobre (seguindo depois todos os passos indicados para o efeito)

- Após 1-2 semanas sem sinais de doenças o peixe transita para o aquário principal

- Durante este periodo eu adiciono à comida Metroplex + Focus em apenas  2 tomas (o primeiro é um medicamento para parasitas internos e o segundo serve para facilitar a absorção do primeiro na comida).  Uma vez por mes misturo sempre estes medicamentos na comida como forma de tratamento preventivo.

 - Se for um anjo eu efectuo sempre um tratamento com Prazipro (Praziquantel) com o objectivo de eliminar flukes e parasitas internos. Nos anjos convem respeitar cerca de 3 a 4 semanas de quarentena.

É claro que o período de tratamento em quarentena depende muito da origem do peixe (quer do fornecedor, quer do tempo que sei que o peixe esta nos aquarios do fornecedor).

Qualquer duvida mais não exites.

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Está muito porreiro Gonçalo.... esses palahaços...  :yb677:  e o resto.... :p nem s fala...

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Decidi fazer uma experiencia atraves de um webcam IP para poder ver sempre e a qualquer hora o meu aquario :SbSourire2: .

Ainda estou a afinar mas podem ver o aquario no seguinte endereco:

'+tm01+'

Username: reefforum
Pasword: watch

Espero que apreciem ! (note-se que esta camara pela sua tecnologia não precisa de estar ligada a um PC).

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva, meti os dados , pass + user e não consigo ver nd!

Abrs

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Gonçalo,

Consigo ver a imagem, mas a qualidade é muito fraquinha. É normal ou é algo que se possa afinar? Se der para melhorar vou comprar uma ...

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Consigo ver a imagem, mas a qualidade é muito fraquinha. É normal ou é algo que se possa afinar? Se der para melhorar vou comprar uma ...
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> RB


Vou tentar continuar a afinar (so ontem é que a consegui instalar ao fim de 3 horas, porque ela ainda requere alguma configuração em termos de routeamento, port-forwarding, NATs, etc ).

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

A camara tem webserver incorporado e so comporta 5 utilizadores em simultaneo e por isso e normal que nao consigam aceder momentaneamente.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gonçalo

É algo que queria fazer, mas ainda não chegou a hora certa.

Parece-me que tens poucas frames por segundo (fps)...
Tudo o que seja abaixo das 30fps... é fraquito.
Coloca aí as características...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Na janela de vizualização escolham MPEG-4 (ambos os modos sempre estiveram com 30 fps, alterei foi o bitrate).

Não é perfeita, mas são camaras de vigilancia (para mim chega para ver quem se esta a "portar mal"  :yb624:  :yb624: ).

Abrço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Gonçalo,

Consigo ver o reef... neste momento está praticamente sem luz, apenas com moonlight ou actinicas ligadas... vejo um peixe a dormir no areão, parece-me um black ocellaris (?), e por um instante vi também um vulto dum peixe muito maior no lado direito, provavelmente o anjo... muito fixe a webcam  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Gonçalo tá 5 estrlas heheheh sim estas camaras é mesmo só para ver o que se passa no geral... nada d "macros" e isso... funciona muito fixe e a velocidade não tá nada má !

Pedro

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Na janela de vizualização escolham MPEG-4 (ambos os modos sempre estiveram com 30 fps, alterei foi o bitrate)


Na janela de visualização não consigo ver nenhum botão ou área para escolha do modo vídeo... Será só com login de administração?

Em relação à framerate, acho que 30fps é demasiado... pois apesar de tudo, através das ligações internet tudo é mais lento... funcionaria bem numa rede local...  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Na janela de visualização não consigo ver nenhum botão ou área para escolha do modo vídeo... Será só com login de administração?
> 
> Em relação à framerate, acho que 30fps é demasiado... pois apesar de tudo, através das ligações internet tudo é mais lento... funcionaria bem numa rede local...


Viva Artur,

Na janela nao ves um botão com uma chave sextavada ? E nesse botao que se escolhe o modo de video.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Consigo ver o reef... neste momento está praticamente sem luz, apenas com moonlight ou actinicas ligadas... vejo um peixe a dormir no areão, parece-me um black ocellaris (?), e por um instante vi também um vulto dum peixe muito maior no lado direito, provavelmente o anjo... muito fixe a webcam


O fotoperiodo terminas as 16:00, ficando depois 2 calhas de LEDs azuis.

Deves ter visto um dos Latezonatus e o Holocanthus Clarionensis.

Abraço !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Na janela nao ves um botão com uma chave sextavada ? E nesse botao que se escolhe o modo de video.


Boas, uso o Firefox e não aparece o botão... experimentei no Google Chrome e é igual... mas experimentei no Internet Explorer e após alguns toques nas configurações de segurança e instalação de plug-in ActiveX, já apareceu tudo: resolução, zoom, captura e formato vídeo (mpeg4/mjpeg). Agora o vídeo está muito mais fluido e as opções funcionam bem.  :SbOk:  Mas bom era funcionar no Firefox e outros browsers...  :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O fotoperiodo terminas as 16:00, ficando depois 2 calhas de LEDs azuis.
> 
> Deves ter visto um dos Latezonatus e o Holocanthus Clarionensis.
> 
> Abraço !


Sim, provavelmente, eu ainda não estou familiarizado com as espécies...

Já agora, tens de arranjar uma solução anti-reflexo... vi agora o aquário e com a luz ambiente o video fica um pouco espelhado...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas, uso o Firefox e não aparece o botão... experimentei no Google Chrome e é igual... mas experimentei no Internet Explorer e após alguns toques nas configurações de segurança e instalação de plug-in ActiveX, já apareceu tudo: resolução, zoom, captura e formato vídeo (mpeg4/mjpeg). Agora o vídeo está muito mais fluido e as opções funcionam bem.  Mas bom era funcionar no Firefox e outros browsers...


Optimo , ainda bem que ja funciona melhor ! Vou por uma cunha na Cisco  :SbSourire2:  para que criem mais compatibilidades com outros browsers.

Abraço !

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Então como anda esse aquario?

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Marcos,

Infelizmente tive um surto de uma bacteria e possivelmente um fungo (não terá sido Cryptocarium nem Oodinium pelos pareceres que já obtive).

Esse surto levou-me todos os peixes com excepção do Clarionensis que ainda se mantém rijo (esperemos que sobreviva).

Agora é esperar para que as coisas estabilizem, até começar a adicionar novos vivos.

Abraço !

----------


## Marcos Martins

é pá.. isso é que é azar..
Até parece que tudo que é aquario novo tem de sacrificar uns peixitos..
tenho o meu vazio.. até estou com medo de meter lá algo..
Quanto tempo ciclou este sem vivos?
Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

O problema é sempre a tentação de meter qualquer coisa  :Admirado:  errrrr 

força... deixa estabilizar bem !

Pedro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Boas a todos,

Como tudo na vida está na altura de tomar opções analisando os "benefícios" vs os "custos" dos meus hobbies.

No meu conceito, um hobby deve ser algo que se traduz num prazer e não numa obrigação.

Neste momento o hobby de água salgada transformou-se *para mim* numa obrigação que me retira tempo a outras actividades que quero passar a desenvolver.

Nunca digo que não voltarei um dia (até porque não acredito na palavra "nunca"), mas por agora será um até já.

O primeiro passo (por ventura o mais difícil) passa por vender os poucos habitantes que tenho no aquário (enquanto não estiverem todos vendidos não poderá sair nenhuma peça de equipamento).

Irei abrir topico de venda.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Gonçalo 
compreendo mas, é com grande pesar que leio estas palavras ainda por cima pelo homem que me incentivou a entrar para os Salgados, aguardo com ansiedade o regresso 
um grande abraço
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo 
> compreendo mas, é com grande pesar que leio estas palavras ainda por cima pelo homem que me incentivou a entrar para os Salgados, aguardo com ansiedade o regresso 
> um grande abraço
> afonso


Obrigado pelas sempre simpaticas palavras Afonso.

Um grande abraço e que continue forte nos salgados !

----------

